# Oceanside, CA bikeswap and ride June 16th?



## BFGforme (May 6, 2019)

Wanna throw this out there and see if there is any interest in a bicycle swapmeet mid June? Can hold it at our cafe which is normally closed on Sundays! It's in a business park which is empty on weekends, has easy parking and a lot of selling space. We would open the cafe to serve delicious breakfast sandwich paninis at 7am and close at 10 or noon depending on intereste. It's 2 miles from the beach and would meet at a little bar at 1030 or 1230 or whatever we decide, plenty of parking in my neighborhood which is block away from the bar and safe parking!! Thinking Sunday June 16th! Google COME ON OVER CAFE for exact location! I would blast it all over social media for exposure! Please let me know if there is any interest in this event! Thanks Dave, hopefully we can get this done!!!


----------



## BFGforme (May 6, 2019)

The ride will go up the strand in Oceanside and around the harbor where there is plenty of lunch spots! Please let me know on here if you want to attend so I can set everything up in stone! Thanks again, hope to see you all soon!! Dave


----------



## fordmike65 (May 6, 2019)




----------



## rustystone2112 (May 6, 2019)

I'm in , used to go to some in Vista in the 80's & 90's  and my birthday is the 17th.


----------



## higgens (May 6, 2019)

Sounds good! I have parts to sell


----------



## Bikebones (May 6, 2019)

Would the swap have vintage bikes?? If so I'd attend  to buy and enjoy the swap and the cala coast I'm in arizona... keith.


----------



## Jack Alope (May 7, 2019)

Sounds good.


----------



## BFGforme (May 7, 2019)

Bikebones said:


> Would the swap have vintage bikes?? If so I'd attend  to buy and enjoy the swap and the cala coast I'm in arizona... keith.



Yes, it's gonna be mostly vintage bike stuff!


----------



## Bikebones (May 7, 2019)

Thnks, I hope it evolves and happens, we need more such events in the western usa... thnks....ul keep us posted on place,time etc....??


----------



## Steve Schubert (May 8, 2019)

As they use to say "right (ride) on"


----------



## Whizgreg (May 11, 2019)

I am in I am in San Clemente


----------



## lounging (May 11, 2019)

I will definitely make an effort to be there.  Only to ride but not to sell, thanks!  Look forward to meeting you and other Cabe'rs


----------



## Santee (May 16, 2019)

If it wasn't Fathers day I would definitely be up for this event. Seeing there is a ride as well as the swap I might be able to convince my wife to attend. But I will have to see if she had other plans for me.


----------



## higgens (May 16, 2019)

It’s your day


----------



## BFGforme (May 16, 2019)

You say what you wanna do ya?


----------



## Goatroper (May 18, 2019)

Sounds great , planning on it


----------



## KeithB (May 19, 2019)

I would be in.


----------



## BFGforme (May 19, 2019)

KeithB said:


> I would be in.



Look at other thread, come on over cafe.


----------



## BFGforme (May 19, 2019)

BFGforme said:


> Look at other thread, come on over cafe.



Looking forward to seeing you there...


----------



## kevin x (May 23, 2019)

I'm interested in selling and riding

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## BFGforme (May 23, 2019)

kevin x said:


> I'm interested in selling and riding
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk



Sweeeeeet, go to the other thread for all the info! Looking forward to seeing you there! Dave


----------

